
Notes for a younger programmer - bbcbasic
http://jmduke.com/posts/notes-for-a-younger-programmer/
======
teh_klev
> whether it’s adding documentation, cleaning up syntax, _or fixing an edge
> case._

If you're a junior/younger programmer make sure you have your edge-case fix
properly reviewed by someone else who knows that chunk of the codebase.

With the best will in the world, unsupervised "edge cases fixing" can wreak
bloody mayhem by introducing new edge cases. Been there done that.

------
gravypod
What does "Decide what you’re willing to leave at work. Stick to it." mean?

------
Ryel
I really enjoy your writing. Thanks for sharing!

